# How many handheld eletronic devices do you own?



## SharpenedShurike (Oct 3, 2008)

How many handheld eletronic devices do you own?

DS, GBA, PSP, Cellphones, ipod, etc......

How would you rate your eyesight too?  (without glasses or contacts)

-perfect 20/20, i have eagle eyes XD
-blurry, but i can still see.......
-horrible! I'm almost blind!


----------



## dynoma5 (Oct 3, 2008)

haha i only have like 4 hand held and my eyesight sucks


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 3, 2008)

My Eyesights alway been a bit blurry. Not blurry really, but my focus is weak and fades constantly. By blinking or looking at something for a short time I can bring it back though.


----------



## Requisite (Oct 3, 2008)

All I have is my phone, DS, and MP3 player, but my eyesight is horrible.
Not from looking at screens all day though, I've had bad eyes all my life.


----------



## Turmoil (Oct 3, 2008)

2 DS lites, IPOD and a mobile.

And my eyesite is better than a hawks =D


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 3, 2008)

uhh... lets see

ds
gbc
cybiko
axim x51v
visor prism
mobile
gba w/tv adapter
palm IIIe

that's all i can think off the top of my head.

my eyesight, well, I have something like a 1.4 astigmatism in one eye.  so i can see pretty much just fine, although i get a headache if i forget to wear my glasses on the computer for too long.....


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 3, 2008)

Only got a psp , ds , gba and phone , eyesight is fine.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2008)

iPod Touch
Axim x51v
Nokia N91
Nokia N95
Nokia N-Gage
Neo Geo Pocket
Neo Geo Pocket Colour
Game Gear
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Micro
Nintendo DS
TurboExpress (just got this one)
Atari Lynx II
Watara Supervision

I had a lot more but most broke so got rid of.  Most of these are in storage now.

Eyesight is awesome, always get told that when I get my eyes examined.


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

handheld eletronic devices?! lol I haven't heard that before.

I have a DS Lite so that is 1.

I use to have a gameboy micro, DS phat and psp but they both broke


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 3, 2008)

iPod Nano, Cellphone, DS Lite.. thinking about getting a PSP on Christmas..


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 3, 2008)

DS Lite, Gameboy SP, PSP; eyesight is bad but can still see.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 3, 2008)

PSP, another PSP, NDS, NDS Lite, GBA, GBC, another GBC, yet another GBC, GBA SP, and another GBA SP, Gameboy, MP3-Player, another MP3 Player, 2 cellphones, (does a camera count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) aaaaand teh pokemon mini >:3
*yawn*

Oh, and my eyesight is still perfect. Maybe 19/20


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 4, 2008)

2 DS phats (one silver one blue)
Samsung YEPP PB2
Samsung Haptic 2 (W550)
2 Gamboy Colors
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Micro
Sony PSP


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Donkey Kong Watch & Game
Nintendo Mario gameboy keychain
GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance DS
GameBoy Micro
Nintendo DS Lite Modded Polar/Transparent
Nintendo DS Lite Crimson/Black


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Oct 4, 2008)

GameBoy (hardly works)
GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Color - Blue
GameBoy Color - Purple
GameBoy Color - Green
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP (Pikachu Edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Pokemon Pikachu
iPhone
iPhone 3G
HP iPAQ
Sony PSP (x2)
TI-84 Plus Silver Edition (Heck, it's a gaming device!)
Nintendo DS Phat (top screen fell off xD)
Nintendo DS Lite
VideoNow (old piece o' crap video thing)
iPod Video (30 GB)
iPod Video (80 GB)
iPod Nano (2G - 4 GB)
Portable XM Radio / MP3 Player (Can't remember brand >_


----------



## Thunderboyx (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 
a Gameboy color
a Gameboy advance
a Gameboy advance sp
a cellphone
a ds lite
and a old mp3 player  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have blurry to an extent, but i can still see.


----------



## superdude (Oct 4, 2008)

gbc
gba
ndsl
had a psp (well brother had it)
mp3 player (i am going to buy a new mp3 player zune 120,80,16,8,4gb one of those)
had a gbasp (gave it away)
i have 3 calculators (THERE ELECTRICAL AND THERE AN HANDHELD)

if your like most people and don't like calculators i have or had 6 handhelds and might have 7 by christmas ZUNE
if you like calculators then i have 9 and i am about to have 10


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

DS Lite
Ipod

think that's all


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 4, 2008)

GB
GBP
GBC
GBA
GBA SP AGS-001
GBA SP AGS-101
GBA SP AGS-101
ORIGINAL DS
DS LITE
GBA MICRO
PSP PHAT
PSP SLIM
GP2X F-100
IPOD NANO 4GB 1ST GEN
PALM TUNGSTON E
SAMSUNG S630

and probably others I forgot about...


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 4, 2008)

gb
gbc
gb light (given by cousin from japan)
gba ( traded for GB light)
gba sp
ds lite
psp phat
zen v
zune
cell phone( if it count counts)


----------



## logical thinker (Oct 4, 2008)

Nintendo DS Lite
Sony Ericsson W580i
Canon IXY Digital 910IS

(almost) *perfect 20/20, i have eagle eyes XD* (I think they are tired)


----------



## m3rox (Oct 4, 2008)

2x Sony PSP (phat)
1x Nintendo DS (phat)


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 4, 2008)

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Ds lite
Samsung YP-P2 (Mp3 player)
I think that's about it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 4, 2008)

GBA
GBC
Sansa E200 (Got one back in 2006, and sold it in 2007 to get a SCDS1. Got another E260, since V1s were so cheap, and Rockbox had the FLAC support I needed. I didn't want to spend money to get a Cowon D2.)
NDSL

That's it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2008)

Nintendo DS Lite
Sony PSP (phat)
Gameboy Advance SP

and my eyesight is horrible i cant see much without my spectacles


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

GBA Micro
GBA SP
Gameboy (BRICK!)
MP3 Player (Creative Zen..)
NDS Lite
Open Pandora

*EDIT:*
Perfect eyesight.
I have slight bluriness after playing Guitar Hero: OT for about 2 hours...
But that goes.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 4, 2008)

5x DS
1x PSP
2x GBC
2x GB
3x GBA
4x GBA: SP
1x GB
1x GG (Game Gear)
That's just handheld gaming things


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 4, 2008)

4-7, blurry to an extent.
In handheld gaming consoles I have a GBC, GBA, DS and GP2X, and soon to have a PSP (in 1 week)
Also, I have an iPod Nano 1st gen, mobile phone and you might call the eee 701 a handheld electronic too.

Broken Skye: WTF. 5 DSes, 7 GBAs? Lies!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 4, 2008)

gameboy original, gameboy colour, gameboy advanced sp, ds lite, psp slim, nokia n73, ipod classic 80gb, i'm spoiled for choice.

i'm short sighted but wear contact lenses, what has vision got to do with handhelds anyway?


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 4, 2008)

In order I got them: 1 original GB that rarely works now, 2 GBCs that work fine, 1 Game Gear that doesn't work with batteries (can't find AC adapter), 1 original GBA that works fine, an old Samsung MP3 player that works fine, 1 DS Lite that works fine, an old cell phone that works fine, and 1 PSP Slim that works fine.

So 9 in total.

My vision is horrible. I haven't gone to the doc recently but I'm pretty sure its like 20/80 or something. My whole family has bad eyesight, dad's vision is like 20/250 (legally blind w/o glasses), mom's is better at like 20/40, sister's is similar to mine.


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 5, 2008)

iPod Video 30GB
Cellphone
Game Boy Colour
Nintendo DS

That's all? O_O

EDIT: My eyesight has been bad, even before I started using a computer.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 5, 2008)

ds lite
psp slim
game boy colour
cellphone (razer)


----------



## javad (Oct 10, 2008)

all nintendo, xbox and sony, sega, atari, commodre almost all video game systems and have 7 computers


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 10, 2008)

iPhone 3G 8GB
Meizu M6 4GB
Creative Zen nano plus
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Monochrome
Nintendo DS Phat
Sony Clie TJ-37 PDA
Motorola RAZR
Sony MD Player (forgot the model)


----------



## mad567 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Colour
Nintendo DS Lite
PSP
Sony ericsson W810i


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 12, 2008)

Do GameGears count? 


Spoiler



FUCK YEAH, SIX AA BATTERIES TO POWER IT!


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite
iPod Mini v2
iPod Nano v2
TI-84 Plus

I should also get a Pandora in the end of November.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 12, 2008)

GBC
GBA
PSP
NDS
MP3 Player (Sansa e280)
Cell Phone (nokia)

And my eyesight is good but far things are a little blurry, just a little.


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (Oct 16, 2008)

Gameboy
Gameboy Color Atomic Purple
Gameboy Color Pokemon Limited Edition
Gameboy Advance Glacier
Gameboy Advance Indigo
DS Phat White
DS lite Zelda Edition
iPod Video 30GB
iPod Nano 8GB
Nokia 2610
Motorola c168i
Motorola RAZR V3

Had: (sold)
DS lite Onyx
iPod Touch 8GB
Sony Ericsson Walkman w580i

Broken:
Sony PSP
DS lite (bought broken)
Sony Ericsson Walkman w580i (got it broken)


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 16, 2008)

My eyesight is blurry, but i can see (my friends think that i can't see shit)
and i have OVER 9000 11 handhelds


----------



## aphirst (Dec 31, 2008)

Nintendo DS Lite (Woot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Creative Zen 16GB
Vodafone Huawei 810 (This is *so* getting replaced soon, as it is very naff)
Creative Zen MicroPhoto 4GB (in a coat pocket somewhere, with a busted HDD)
Casio CFX9750 (it may be a calculator, but you can have Tetris, Pac Man, and multiplayer Pong!)

I'm fine with my glasses on, but things are a bit fuzzy without. However, I blame that on my old GameBoys (Standard and Colour). Three years of solid Pokemon seriously harmed my eyesight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that I help the situation with the 8hrs a day on the laptop, and constant DS usage


----------



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)

GBA, DSL, Sansa m240, and that's all. I wear glasses.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2009)

GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
DS Lite
Creative ZEN V
TI-83


----------

